# Diabetic cat in Chicago desperately needs a home



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I found this ad on Craigslist and it just about broke my heart. I hope someone out there is willing to give this poor girl a home.



************************
A Sad Day for a Pretty Kitty
Reply to: *[email protected]*
Date: 2007-01-15, 5:06PM CST


I know that I have posted this about 234453453098 times now. I am reposting again in the hopes that people who have not seen the ad before or new people to CL will open this and read. I am having a seriously hard time finding this sweet girl a home. Again, I dont understand the problem. So she has diabetes...so what? Shes still an animal that deserves a home of her own. I cant keep her. I cant have pets here in the apartment that I live in, and I dont have any pets currently. I wish I could, as I have bonded with her on a deep level, but its not about me, its about HER.

There is no underlying reason I want to "get rid" of her. No aggressiveness, no health issues besides her diabetes - everything I say is true. I rescued her as a stray because she was on death's door, figuring after she was all better, she would be able to find a home. I did receive some replies, but unfortunately, the people that responded to my ads never responded to me. Its a very sad thing. I was so excited to have found her a home, only to have my hopes crushed when I didnt receive emails back about her. I must say, Im glad I never gave her to those types of people.

I have to stress that I am looking for SERIOUS inquiries only - no impulse emails or scams. Its not fair to her and its not fair to me to waste valuable time going through these emails. I have until the end of this month to find her a home. As I said I cant keep her here. If my landlord finds out I will be forced to throw her back into the street where I saved her from. I dont want to do that to her. Thats exactly what her previous owners had done, and I cant. Thats why Im trying to find this baby a good home.

Ive gone through the county, Ive posted flyers, Ive contacted shelters (Save a Pet, Cat Guardians, etc), Ive posted a million ads on here and ads on Petfinder. I have a woman who suggested trying out of state...I dont know what else to do. If you are reading this and have the room in your home and heart, please email me. She deserves another chance, and the best life she can have...please.

A $40 adoption fee (negotiable) required to make sure she goes to a good home. Her insulin (what is left - a little less than 3/4) is included, as well as her litter box, toys, food and water dishes, and what food I have left.

********************
ORIGINAL POST -

I still havent found a good home for this stray cat. Im posting again with the hopes that somebody can find it in their hearts to take her in. Please, read the original post below and if you or someone you know can help her, email me! Serious inquiries only. Help her start the new year off right with her very own home.

***

Hi, I have quite a story to tell! I found a pretty little kitty about three to four weeks ago outside in the cold. She was near death's door - she couldnt walk, stand, lift her head - she wasnt drinking and wouldnt eat when I tried to feed her food. I had to give her water through an eyedropper until I could get her into the animal hospital. It turns out that she has diabetes.

She was in the hospital recovering for about three days. When she came to my home, she was weak and very skinny, but she was definitely better! The doctor instructed that she has to take insulin (people insulin, they dont have animal insulin) shots twice a day right before or right after she eats, to keep her healthy. I was also told there was damage to her liver and kidneys because she had lived with this for so long. But it doesnt seem to affect her too much, as she acts just like a normal healthy cat! She is approximately eight years old. She will only live a few more years, according to the vet.

I am asking help because I cannot keep this beautiful cat with me. I live in an apartment and I cant afford to be kicked out or forced to 'get rid of her' because if that happens, I dont have anyone to give her to. Animals are not allowed. I just couldnt leave her there. I need a caring and loving home to take her in, who will give her the best life can offer her, and who will be responsible and give her the shots she NEEDS daily. The insulin lasts over a month, and its about $40 a bottle. I would prefer to give her to a home that has delt with special needs animals before.

She is about 12-13 pounds, like I said earlier, about 8 years old. She is a standard DSH tabby with black and brown coloring, beautiful striping on her body and the pinkest tiger nose youve ever seen! She is front declawed and also fixed. Her belly and three legs are just starting to grow fur, as they were shaved when she was at the hospital. I do have the paperwork from her visit, and I can show you how to give her the shots. I dont know much about her behavior, except that she didnt do well around the other cats and dogs at the hospital, so I assume she would be best as an only cat. But that could also be because she was sick and scared. I dont know how she is around children. She does seem to have a very sweet temperament, loves to play, and loves to cuddle! She does drink more water and sleep more (can you imagine that??) than an average cat because of her illness, so her water does need to be changed about three times a day.

If you cannot take her, perhaps you know of someone who could? I would rather not give her to a shelter, as all the shelters are full, and I dont think she would do good in there. I need to find this girl a home. Please, serious inquiries only. I need to find this good girl a home. She deserves a chance. And shame on whoever dumped her like that! You dont deserve to own an animal!

Thank you very much and have a happy new year. 
********************

posting and pics can be found here:
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pet/263172017.html


----------

